# How to remove Famowood Glaze Coat



## nija12 (Nov 30, 2013)

I recently used Famowood Glaze coat to finish my bartop constructed of red oak. Although I used the recommended amount for a seal coat, it appeared that it was "too" much. Nevertheless, I pressed forward, removed the excess glaze and applied the primary coat 72 hours later after the seal coat had cured.

After applying this coat not only is the character of the wood no longer visible (it is a dark stain), the final product has left areas that are cloudy.

Does anyone know what is (if it can be done) the best way to remove the glaze? I am debating to restart or just applying polyuerthane.

Help!!


----------

